# Seizures/Spazims?



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Ok I had to move this here because now it seems like he's having seizures. Here's what I posted in the Betta Care:

For the past week or so my Betta, Noche, has just been spazing out in his 14gal tank. He swims rapidly and then rapidly down to the bottom and back up. Then he'll just float, get some air, and do it again. I thought maybe it was the ammonia levels in the tank which are 0.0-0.25ppm (I have a really hard time telling the difference between the colors). There are zero Nitrites and zero Nitrates. I cycled this tank with shrimp and haven't had any problems till recently. I had to get rid of just about all the plants because they were dying and decaying. So he lost some hiding spots. The 14gal has treated water and it kept at 80*F. I just took him out and put him into a temporary 1gal bin that I used for him while I was cycling the tank.

I had the same problem with my other Betta too, just seems like he was just way over excited living next to another Betta (The 14gal was divided) so he is in his own 2.5gal that I change every other day.

Has anyone had any similar problems? He was fine in the tank till recently so I'm thinking something might be wrong with the tank. He's in a 76*F bin right now until I can figure out what's wrong and hope he calms down. His color is still there and none of his fins are clamped. 

As for the seizures maybe he was having that before and it didn't seem like it in the big 14gal. He still stops to rest and then get some more air but I really don't know what I can do for him! I thought he would be happy to have his mug too. It was at the bottom of the 14gal and since it's a tall tank I thought that it was too much trouble for him to reach and then have to get air.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

I forgot to mention that he only does it against the glass too. He eats regularly too. Is moving him to a smaller bin a bad idea? Or will it just take him time to calm down from the adjustment?


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

He is breathing rapidly when he does this and keeps opening and closing his mouth. It's only in one spot of the bin or tank that he does it in. I'm tempted to put him back in the tank just so he won't smash himself in the to bottom of the bin... But like I said I'm not sure about the tank conditions anymore. 

I cleaned the tank one or two times weekly, a 50% and a 100%.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Hold a mirror up to the tank and see if he behaves the same towards the mirror.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Ok, thanks for responding, I put a plastic soon and he chased that around till I pulled it out. I just just did it with the mirror and he just flared and did that "war dance" thing with his tail. But he didn't do what we was doing last night. He did when I opened the lid to his bin though. I guess he was sleeping or something. I haven't seen him do it again this morning and it looks like he's calmed down. I just don't want to put him back in his big tank.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

somewhat new acrylic (plastic) tank?


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

No, the 14gal is glass and he's been in that for about a month and was fine till the past week. And the temp bin was something he was in for a month before I moved him to the bigger tank. He's acting ok now. He hit some scales off his head.


----------



## rue721 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm new to betta-keeping, but for what it's worth--my betta was having some trouble with that kind of spastic behavior, too.

The things that seem to cause it in him:
1. If he's in a container that doesn't have absolutely clear walls (such as a slightly tinted/opaque tupperware). When he was in it he was acting spazzier/more spooked than I'd ever seen him (I thought he might be dying)--but now I think he was seeing his reflection all over the place and it was really, really disorienting to him. He was also gasping, but he seemed to be doing it in the same way any super frightened animal in the midst of fight/flight would be gasping--he was freaked out and exhausted.
2. If his tank isn't absolutely level. For example, when I was trying to get his critter keeper into his tank to reaclimatize him after his last water change, the critter keeper got stuck on top of his thermometer or something, and tilted so its lowest point was a corner. He got REALLY disoriented and was spazzing out--he couldn't figure out how to get to air, and was *frantic.* As soon as I got the critter keeper level again he figured out top/bottom easily and was fine. 
3. If there's *ANY* chlorine in the water. I always use treated water too, but now I wipe off any untreated water from his tank/decor after I wash it, and I don't even let untreated water touch his food (when I'm soaking his food in garlic juice). He seems to get *really* sick/disoriented whenever he comes into contact with chlorine. It might be worth dropping a bit more conditioner into his water, just in case? Or washing his filter cartridge in treated water so it's all conditioned, too?

So, for my best guess: I don't know if this is the case with your betta, too, or if mine is just quirky, but I know mine gets REALLY disoriented and frightened if anything starts getting him confused about top/bottom, such as suddenly seeing a reflection of himself on the bottom of his (holding) tank or if his (holding) tank is tilted. Maybe something having to do with his sense of direction/space is what's freaking your betta out? Maybe there's a confusing reflection in that one part of the tank that's blowing his mind or making it difficult for him to judge which way is up?


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe it's a nervous habit, since you took some stuff out he might have been stressed? My first betta did this sadly it was before I knew much so he was in one of those betta kit things with room temp water and no filter and one plant anywho my guy did this right before he died but it was more of an instant thing I think he just got shocked by the water temp.So he might have stressed himself to much and died.That's why when I read about your guy I thought it could be some sort of stress.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

c4talys7,

Is your tank conditioner new (or out-of-date)?

Any new food?

Maybe he was reacting to the pacific earthquake, before and after (I see you're in Hawaii)? Animals can sense things we can't.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

In the 14 gallon tank, I'd lower the temp to match the container he is in now (76F) before you re-introduce him to the tank. 80F is a bit warm for an adult betta. Higher temps also encourages bacterial growth.

You had some plant problems in the 14 gallon... I'd give the 14 gallon a good cleaning (replace your filter cartridge if it is due - not your biological filter) and 100% water change (along with lower temp) before putting your betta back in.

I've seen similar behavior with my oldest betta female when she was a fry - I gave her a new food and the instant it hit the water, she did the spazzy swimming thing - it was obvious she was extremely distressed and something was wrong.

As fast as I could, I did a 100% change (she was in a 1 gallon then) - and as soon as she hit the fresh, conditioned water, she was fine. I threw the food away, even though it was for fry and it was "in date". There was something about it that made her ill.

So, hopefully through a process of elimination, you'll pin down what the issue is.

Good luck!


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for all your help guys! he's calmed down a lot since being in the bin and has calmed down a lot.

@Here Fishy Fishy Fishy,
I'm pretty sure my conditioner is still in date. I buy it pretty often with filling up the bigger tank and all. I just bought a new bottle today in fact.

Thanks again guys!


----------

